# Bottomless to double shots in 2 glasses



## winz (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello! I have a bottomless portafilter (machine cut off my spout). But I now want to be able to serve them in two shots.

Is it normal to stir the espresso (say 38g currently in one cup) then pour 19g into another cup? So this way I get 2x 19g cups?

thanks a lot!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

winz said:


> Hello! I have a bottomless portafilter (machine cut off my spout). But I now want to be able to serve them in two shots.
> 
> Is it normal to stir the espresso (say 38g currently in one cup) then pour 19g into another cup? So this way I get 2x 19g cups?
> 
> thanks a lot!


 I don't think it's normal... Sort of thing you'd do once in a while if you rarely split shots, maybe to put half of it in a milk drink, but... Not something I'd do on a day to day basis. If you do that frequently... Then the bottomless is the wrong tool for the job.... And that's when the spouted PF comes in handy.... Because it's the right tool for the job 🙂👍


----------



## winz (Oct 10, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I don't think it's normal... Sort of thing you'd do once in a while if you rarely split shots, maybe to put half of it in a milk drink, but... Not something I'd do on a day to day basis. If you do that frequently... Then the bottomless is the wrong tool for the job.... And that's when the spouted PF comes in handy.... Because it's the right tool for the job 🙂👍


 Yah, it's mainly when there's more drinks to pull. But that's not often. I mainly pull a double shot cappuccino for myself

Will spitting a shot this way affect the drink much? I'll be making two cappuccinos from this split shot from the bottomless portafilter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

winz said:


> Yah, it's mainly when there's more drinks to pull. But that's not often. I mainly pull a double shot cappuccino for myself
> 
> Will spitting a shot this way affect the drink much? I'll be making two cappuccinos from this split shot from the bottomless portafilter.


 Try it. See if you notice any difference in taste from your normal double shot.


----------

